# yesterdays find + trade



## necromancer (Dec 12, 2014)

yesterday i went out back to toss the garbage in the bin.
next to the bin was a box of random household stuff, i picked through it & found a Otis King Calculator.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Otis-King-Cy...055?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51c82f9337
mine was just the calculator & a broken box. nothing else

so i went to the local antique dealer & traded it for these:
2 brand new 1963 & 1964 canadian silver dollar coins, still in their package from the canada post office.




i know nothing about coins, but these for something i found in the trash seemed like a deal. 80% silver 20% copper & 23.33 grams


----------



## gold4mike (Dec 12, 2014)

From trash to treasure :!:


----------



## yar (Dec 12, 2014)

I still go out on trash nights and curb shop once in a while. Have found some nice things including a latern from the Pennsylvania railroad and an old 8mm home projector. Sold the projector for $100 and still have the lantern. Good find Necro and nice coins.


----------



## necromancer (Dec 12, 2014)

i love going out back. i found a $2000.00 coffee table. sold it for $1450.00 on kijiji.ca


----------

